# If you could take down any online community...



## GV 998 (May 8, 2017)

Now everyone here knows Kiwi Farms is not anyone's personal army. But let's say hypothetically, if you COULD, just one time, get KF, 4chan to attack a certain online community until that community just gave up and went away, which would you choose? So, just to note, this is NOT a personal army request, or planning any kind of a raid. This is purely a hypothetical question

Personally, I'd pick the "offended at everything" social justice community of Tumblr. Every single time I see a post come out of that damned website, it seems to be personally tailored to piss me off


----------



## DangerousGas (May 8, 2017)

Since you specify community over site, am I right in assuming that Facebook or Twitter are off the cards, then? because if not, either of those would work for me.


----------



## Reynard (May 8, 2017)

It's hard to say.  There are lots of things I wish would go away, but I'll agree, SJWs are the ones I'd get rid of.  The others can be fun to laugh at, but SJWs are destructive.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 8, 2017)

Everything Harry Potter-related. It'd take down like half of the Internet, but that would be the best thing to ever happen.


----------



## GV 998 (May 8, 2017)

DangerousGas said:


> Since you specify community over site, am I right in assuming that Facebook or Twitter are off the cards, then? because if not, either of those would work for me.



Nah, bro, you can count a site as a community if it's social networking. Or you can specify it further by describing a certain PART of the community if you don't think the entire community is a total loss, for example.


----------



## AnOminous (May 8, 2017)

Definitely neofag.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (May 8, 2017)

It's a tough choice between tumblr-type SJWs and manosphere r9k/rincels/PUA. I feel like the SJW are a more sinister, overarching threat that is trying to gain control through politics, but while they have ties to violence through things like Antifa, I think incels/PUA have caused more human suffering through things like Eliot Rodgers type violence and encouraging rape/abuse in personal relationships.

Either way they're both full of spergs who take their stupid ideologies and victim complexes too far, and we would be better off with either gone.


----------



## AnOminous (May 8, 2017)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> It's a tough choice between tumblr-type SJWs and manosphere r9k/rincels/PUA. I feel like the SJW are a more sinister, overarching threat that is trying to gain control through politics, but while they have ties to violence through things like Antifa, I think incels/PUA have caused more human suffering through things like Eliot Rodgers type violence and encouraging rape/abuse in personal relationships.
> 
> Either way they're both full of spergs who take their stupid ideologies and victim complexes too far, and we would be better off with either gone.



That's a good point and if you imagine a thread like this on tumblr, or for instance on neofag or somewhere similar, odds are good Kiwi Farms itself would come up as the most pestilential cancer on the Internet that everyone wants to go away.

But if you made us go away as a site, we'd all go to other places and fuck shit up even worse there.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (May 8, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> That's a good point and if you imagine a thread like this on tumblr, or for instance on neofag or somewhere similar, odds are good Kiwi Farms itself would come up as the most pestilential cancer on the Internet that everyone wants to go away.
> 
> But if you made us go away as a site, we'd all go to other places and fuck shit up even worse there.



If they got rid of us, we might come to their sites and _say mean words on the internet _to them, and everyone knows that's far worse than beating your sex slave Thai wife or hitting someone on the head with a bike lock.


----------



## Somar (May 8, 2017)

I would take down The True Sonic Spirit community, they're like classic Sonic fanboys but for the Adventure era instead, and their anger, stupidity, and stubbornness is multiplied by a hundred.


----------



## AnOminous (May 8, 2017)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> If they got rid of us, we might come to their sites and _say mean words on the internet _to them, and everyone knows that's far worse than beating your sex slave Thai wife or hitting someone on the head with a bike lock.



Some of us would be mad enough to do other things, too, like dox every single member of the site in the time we would have otherwise spent shitposting, and shit like that.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (May 8, 2017)

Kiwi Farms because they cyberbully trans folks and people with autism.


----------



## The Iconoclast (May 8, 2017)

Probably bronies, or the pretentious "I watch MLP but I don't consider myself a brony because bronies are dumb" kind of bronies (because let's face it, they're still bronies). Just to see several lolcows already associated with said communities fall with it.

That, or most of the Tumblr shipping community.



AnOminous said:


> That's a good point and if you imagine a thread like this on tumblr, or for instance on neofag or somewhere similar, odds are good Kiwi Farms itself would come up as the most pestilential cancer on the Internet that everyone wants to go away.
> 
> But if you made us go away as a site, we'd all go to other places and fuck shit up even worse there.



Are you sure 4chan/8chan wouldn't be up on that pedestal?


----------



## CatParty (May 8, 2017)

the internet is cancer. shut it all down


----------



## Curt Sibling (May 8, 2017)

Diaper/babyplay communities. No hesitation, removed from existence.


----------



## lixinho-chan (May 8, 2017)

Ilha da Macacada(most famous Brazilian LoL shitposting group) or the entire Brazilian League community. Shit tier banter. Every post has stage 10 cancer. 

actually I digress take away all internet access from Brazil unplug this bitch forever


----------



## Autistic-No-Yari (May 9, 2017)

I was at a loss (there are so many) until someone mentioned Twitter.

Fucking yes. That dying would be like lobbing off a cancerous tumor off a body. It is the definition of worthless (sentence long post length, and the literal platform of almost everyone online I hate, apart from Tumblr).


----------



## GS 281 (May 9, 2017)

virped


----------



## Randy Lahey (May 9, 2017)

Reddit, they're all autistic pedos that think they're intellectuals.


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (May 9, 2017)

It's close, but.... Reddit.  Nuke the whole fucking pseudo thing.

SJWs, Douchebros and all sorts of foul fetishists gone in one glorious incendiary moment.



Autistic-No-Yari said:


> I was at a loss (there are so many) until someone mentioned Twitter.
> 
> Fucking yes. That dying would be like lobbing off a cancerous tumor off a body. It is the definition of worthless (sentence long post length, and the literal platform of almost everyone online I hate, apart from Tumblr).



Yes close. But Twitter will die a natural death soon so it would be a waste of resources.


----------



## BurningPewter (May 9, 2017)

For the one that would do the most good, UK nazi/skinhead groups.

But for a personal choice, CBR forums (comic book resources). I joined in 2004 and it was a bustling community, with famous creators, stormy but basically co-existing ok left and right debates, and friendships.

A couple of years ago, the creators all left for reddit and twitter, and after gamer-gate, Eliot Roger and various sexist comic controversies, they became a really strict, insular, small place, banning everyone else, with no tolerance for any non-modern-feminist speech.  Virtually all male members BTW.

I mentioned once that my community I grew up in was anti-gay (strict Christian), and I said I don't agree with their views but some people I knew were kind and gentle, and I believe good people can take on those views if it's what they are raised with. The CBR people all went nuts at me and said my family were scumbags and I should never think anything good of them if they don't support gay rights.

I also mentioned offhand once that I liked the face that more women are into comics and sci fi now - I like how my comic book store is so much more gender diverse than it was in the 90s.  And they were all horrible to me saying the women were always there, I was just to stupid and sexist to notice them. And they kept making sarcastic comments to me like "did you not look at the scary women because they scared you".

They were desperate for a gamergater to humiliate and wanted to force me into the role even though I don't fit IMO.

A woman said they had gone on Okcupid and gotton tons of creepy messages, and this proves how men are socialized to need a girlfriend...I had never heard of any socialisation theories before - this was the first time I had ever heard these ideas - and I said "oh..I just thought men were naturally hornier and that's why they're all nuts on OKCupid"...and they all went nuts at me, called me bio-truther, alt right shill, stupid, creep etc.

I haven't been back in 2 years though so it might be calmer now.


----------



## Fareal (May 9, 2017)

The entire commenting community of the Spectator online.

(I would say the whole publication, but I have a couple of mates working there and I would like them to keep eating)


----------



## cuddle striker (May 9, 2017)

the deviantart community. I'd turn it into a wasteland.

I've never even been a member there, it's just murder on my eyes.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (May 9, 2017)

https://www.kansas.gov

Why do they deserve our trust?


----------



## WW 635 (May 9, 2017)

Brazil


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 9, 2017)

Twitter in general.


----------



## Dysnomia (May 9, 2017)

Nuke Twitter. Don't wait for it to die. 



resonancer said:


> the deviantart community. I'd turn it into a wasteland.
> 
> I've never even been a member there, it's just murder on my eyes.



The forums there are horrible. They always kind of sucked. But God help you if you need actual help. You are better off asking on a third party site with a DA community. Someone asks a question and it's pages of idiots who think they're in /b/ light. Then maybe you see an answer buried in there.

Speaking of burials, decent art gets buried beneath mountains of badly drawn fetish art and scribbles by kids looking for commissions. And base abuse. Now I realise why the Kisekae community hated having their bases used for DA.


----------



## Lurkette (May 9, 2017)

this one

alternatively, facebook.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 9, 2017)

Dysnomia said:


> Nuke Twitter. Don't wait for it to die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's all that badly drawn garbage, traced anime and cartoons, and "$5 commissions" that steered me away from the place. I'd honestly like to kill fiverr too. any place where people do work at less than minimum wage, kill it.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (May 9, 2017)

I'd like those "hyperlocal" blogs here in Chicago gone, these people are my neighbors and they are fascist, antifree speech, controlling and prone to making people's lives irl shit because of their bullying.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (May 9, 2017)

Pol or maybe stormfront.


----------



## Curt Sibling (May 9, 2017)

Speaking of DA. Erase the clopper admin, wipe out the shitty recolour and tracer morons.
Rebuild the place with a Quality Control. If you can't draw/write/create, get the fuck out.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 9, 2017)

Curt Sibling said:


> Speaking of DA. Erase the clopper admin, wipe out the shitty recolour and tracer morons.
> Rebuild the place with a Quality Control. If you can't draw/write/create, get the fuck out.


this kills the site


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (May 9, 2017)

/pol/
It's /b/ without the self-awareness to know it's a pack of edgy retarded kids.
I'm also just tired as fuck of hearing about them.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (May 9, 2017)

Galvatron said:


> Now everyone here knows Kiwi Farms is not anyone's personal army. But let's say hypothetically, if you COULD, just one time, get KF, 4chan to attack a certain online community until that community just gave up and went away, which would you choose? So, just to note, this is NOT a personal army request, or planning any kind of a raid. This is purely a hypothetical question
> 
> Personally, I'd pick the "offended at everything" social justice community of Tumblr. Every single time I see a post come out of that damned website, it seems to be personally tailored to piss me off


That is too big, there are too many niches within that. You'd have to pick one or two special interests. HAES people are hilarious and easy to troll but if I could only pick one it would have to be child porn users to terrorize.


----------



## Shokew (May 9, 2017)

I want to see this happen NOW to all of  these "popular" cartoon/anime (especially if they're ponyfags) worshiping fantards on Tumblr, Twitter, Facebook, Reddit, 4chan/8chan, etc.; they need an army and more sent their way to blast their asses to Hell! Then, do the same to the SJWs and the Alt-Right - they're in everyone's way and they deliberately know it, which is worse.

In fact - all of those sites I just mentioned in one breath could use a good ol' fashioned formatting, honestly. They have no idea what cancer they've become, similar to that of DeviantArt, or any site like it - these sites really need to be cleaned up of the stuff Mister Mekotaur successfully highlights in his vids covering places like DA.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (May 10, 2017)

The Kebab and Calculator said:


> It's close, but.... Reddit.  Nuke the whole fucking pseudo thing.
> 
> SJWs, Douchebros and all sorts of foul fetishists gone in one glorious incendiary moment.
> 
> ...



FWIW, everything I've read seems to indicate that Reddit loses money just like Twitter does. The only difference being that Twitter is publicly traded and Reddit is not, so we don't know how much they're losing, nor is there anything like quarterly reporting to publicize this fact.

In fact, it wouldn't surprise me if Reddit went out of business before Twitter, assuming either is going to disappear.  For whatever ever reason there's a lot of users with a lot of money on Twitter who are of that Silicon Valley mindset where they'd white knight something like Twitter for years. Reddit has no such user base from what I've seen , just a relatively young and overwhelmingly male (apparently even /r/girlgamers is mostly male) user base shitposting about League of Legends or Rocket League  or, eh, name it, if it is the kind of thing that interests young men there's probably a sub- for it.

==========

As for me, one place that attracted my interest at one point but seems to have gone to complete poop is 8Chan.  One of those places that seemed like a cool idea in theory but that seems to have become the worst of Reddit combined with the worst of 4Chan in practice. Having said that, while I can't say I'd miss the place I'm not sure I give enough of a shit to care whether it stays or goes.


----------



## Strelok (May 10, 2017)

The farms. It's been a good run but it's all downhill from here let's be real. Put it out of our misery before we all reach shaner thread participant levels of crippling autism.


----------



## Faint taste of butter (May 11, 2017)

Snowflake Genders and sexualities. 
One of my best friends was a legit trans person(fftopic, and , they do suffer under all that Transtrender shit because they don' t get taken seriously anymore. Also transtrenders just like to ignore every scientific proof that transgenderism isn' t just "part of your personality"


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 11, 2017)

MyAnimeList's community is cancerous, so much so they give both /r/Anime and /a/ a run for their money. If it wasn't for the fact it's a huge database of anime, no one would step foot in it. The forums there are a godawful minefield, every thread has been shat on from assholes who can't take a joke or just have too much anime up the ass. But it gets really fucking hilarious to see them attempt to talk about politics and other real life issues because someone has a meltdown and derails the threads _very_ quickly until it's nothing but an orgy of autism.

Even without the threads, it's still a community of circlejerking weebs and creepy neckbeards with lolis littering their profile, and some of them RP with each other on their profile comments. They make the RPs on DA look like tea parties in comparison, impossible as it sounds.

Best(?) part is quite a number of autists from other communities (DA, Tumblr, 4Chan, etc.) are connected to it. Nuking it would open up some much-needed space for the Internet, I'd guarantee it.


----------



## Reynard (May 11, 2017)

Faint taste of butter said:


> Snowflake Genders and sexualities.
> One of my best friends was a legit trans person(fftopic, and , they do suffer under all that Transtrender shit because they don' t get taken seriously anymore. Also transtrenders just like to ignore every scientific proof that transgenderism isn' t just "part of your personality"


When they denounced gender dysphoria as a definite indicator and requirement for transgenderism is really when I think most people really saw how much bullshit the transtrenders are full of, if defending mayonnaise as a gender wasn't enough.

While finding the evidence for that, fun fact, a news outlet legitimately tried to defend mayonnaise as a gender as well.  I don't want to live on his planet anymore!


----------



## Faint taste of butter (May 11, 2017)

Reynard said:


> When they denounced gender dysphoria as a definite indicator and requirement for transgenderism is really when I think most people really saw how much bullshit the transtrenders are full of, if defending mayonnaise as a gender wasn't enough.
> 
> While finding the evidence for that, fun fact, a news outlet legitimately tried to defend mayonnaise as a gender as well.  I don't want to live on his planet anymore!


God, this is awful.
Why can' t these people understand that transgenderism is a medical condition and therefore not possible without the symptoms? That' s like saying you can have cancer without deformed cells.


----------



## Reynard (May 11, 2017)

Faint taste of butter said:


> God, this is awful.
> Why can' t these people understand that transgenderism is a medical condition and therefore not possible without the symptoms? That' s like saying you can have cancer without deformed cells.


Exactly.  It's a mental condition, and I don't mean that in a bad way.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 16, 2017)

I take back my answer. deviant art can stay but the pedo support people have got to go.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (May 17, 2017)

much like nixon during the vietnam war, i'd like to nuke as much shit as possible. it'd be a tough choice from reddit, /trash/, tumblr, or twitch. they're all closely tied, so i suppose getting rid of one would also affect the others.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (May 17, 2017)

timecop said:


> much like nixon during the vietnam war, i'd like to nuke as much shit as possible. it'd be a tough choice from reddit, /trash/, tumblr, or twitch. they're all closely tied, so i suppose getting rid of one would also affect the others.


Why just stop at just one? Play it safe and take them all down.


----------



## HY 140 (May 17, 2017)

the online LGBT community, their fucking obnoxious


----------



## Mrs Paul (May 17, 2017)

Either NAMBLA or Heart Progress.  Nuke 'em with fire.


----------



## Octopuff in kumquat (Jun 13, 2017)

TheRPF

I appreciate sometimes reading up on details regarding costumes, but I think that site in general tips the scale of autism, far beyond even here.

It's one thing to analyze fictional stuff as a profession or just to document, but then they flat out spend thousands upon thousands of dollars for "100%" screen-accuracy.
Here's an example: When you're willing to spend thousands of dollars to dress like Brad Pitt (Tyler Durden) in Fight Club, you've missed the point entirely to Tyler Durden.

Oh but it's not just that that put it on the list for me, it's the fact if you speak out against the tyrannical mods, even ONCE, or even question their hypocritical ways, consider yourself perma-banned.

Even if you're not banned, if you sign up and forget your password (even if you're a veteran), consider yourself banned. There is no recovery option.

I would like to see it taken down, just to see them cry about how all their hard work would be lost forever, mostly.


----------



## Strelok (Jun 14, 2017)

One of the major conspiracy theory communities.

Just because the fallout would be fucking hilarious.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jun 14, 2017)

Most definitely whatever the largest pedo community is,  because trolling it out of existence would mean i had doxxed them out off their jobs,  homes and freedoms by making every single person in their lives uncomfortably aware of the exact kind of monster in their midst


----------



## Deadwaste (Jun 14, 2017)

tumblr. just tumblr. tumblr and nothing else


----------



## GethN7 (Jun 16, 2017)

If there was a button to take down Twitter forever, I'd press it in a heartbeat.

The REEEEEEEEEEing would be so intense you would be able to hear it in space, tons of people who spend their entire lives there would be forced to find something to do with their lives, practically every SJW would provide enough salt for several lifetimes worth of this site, and one of the greatest sources of cancer on this planet would be irrevocably chemoed.

I do admit I'd regret the few actually cool people who have a Twitter losing it, but I'd consider curing the cancers that have metatasized from that website to be more than worth it.


----------



## escapegoat (Jun 16, 2017)

Strelok said:


> One of the major conspiracy theory communities.
> 
> Just because the fallout would be fucking hilarious.



Right? Or just the people who are really into gangstalking, so that the other orbiting tinfoil "communities" could kick the paranoia into extreme hyperdrive?


----------



## A-tistic (Jun 16, 2017)

Shias HWNDU... oh wait.

Honestly, any community that furthers the islamization of europe and/or islam in general. Is the islamic online community to broad of an answer?


----------



## Sanshain (Jun 16, 2017)

On the non-serious front? Encyclopedia Dramatica. Something Awful.

Seriously? Twitter, Virped. Possibly even Facebook as well. I'm of the opinion that modern social media has had an overall negative impact on society, and it should be pruned back and people forced to go out and make real relationships as much as possible.


----------



## Antipathy (Jun 16, 2017)

Not sure if I'd obliterate bronies, Twitter, /pol/, or pedophiles. Probably Twitter, because it's basically the other three combined. I'd only want a day for them to REEE that their life is getting destroyed.


----------



## John Titor (Jun 17, 2017)

Felt annoyed by something, so I dunno, religious fanatics who feel the need to turn everything about religion? If you think science is a bunch of liberal lies (I'm not even talking about social bullshit), then don't use innovations brought to us by science.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jun 18, 2017)

Either the Five Nights at Freddy's community or the Undertale community since nothing good came out of either other than pure autism,  edgelord children, and shit OCs.


----------



## Save Goober (Jun 18, 2017)

Outside of nuking all of tumblr, most of twitter, reddit, and general large communities, I'd want to nuke r/theredpill. Stuff like r/incels and sluthate (whatever tf they're called now) are containment zones, bronies/insane trannies etc are just generally a lost cause, but trp occasionally sucks in relatively normal people who wouldn't otherwise be in the manosphere communities under the guise of dating advice and then they bleed out irl.
/pol/ is occasionally funny and I think it's been established they are a containment zone


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 18, 2017)

/b/ It was never good. Now it's worse.


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Jun 18, 2017)

I honestly think that if Tumblr was shut down overnight and no successful copy-cat took its place, we'd have a slightly more stable internet.



GethN7 said:


> If there was a button to take down Twitter forever, I'd press it in a heartbeat.
> 
> The REEEEEEEEEEing would be so intense you would be able to hear it in space, tons of people who spend their entire lives there would be forced to find something to do with their lives, practically every SJW would provide enough salt for several lifetimes worth of this site, and one of the greatest sources of cancer on this planet would be irrevocably chemoed.
> 
> I do admit I'd regret the few actually cool people who have a Twitter losing it, but I'd consider curing the cancers that have metatasized from that website to be more than worth it.



Twitter should be destroyed, but I'd prefer to have it destroyed in a more indirect way. Like having Trump purchase it and rename it Trumper; the butthurt would be amazing.


----------



## Icy Arlovskaya (May 7, 2018)

The Go!Spergs


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 7, 2018)

Icy Arlovskaya said:


> The Go!Spergs



Goanimators are so low-functioning I'm not even sure they count as people sometimes.


----------



## Captain Oblivious (May 7, 2018)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> /b/ It was never good. Now it's worse.



True that, but once in a blue moon an awesome thread would pop up "way back then".  Now /b/ is full of loli anime and traps.

If I could take down one internet forum or whatever, it'd probably be 4chan because of /MLP/ or the rape apologists over at /LGBT/.

No, fuck 4chan.  They're not even as close to as autistic as reddit.  So it'd be reddit as a whole.


----------



## Icy Arlovskaya (May 7, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Goanimators are so low-functioning I'm not even sure they count as people sometimes.


I’ve dealt with them in the past, so you ain’t seen nothing yet folk


----------



## Slap47 (May 7, 2018)

The CBC crowd. Basically the sjw branch of Canada that is especially crazy because hey have power.


----------



## IV 445 (May 7, 2018)

Personal reasons alone, Facebook.

For the good of mankind, Twitter


----------



## Count groudon (May 8, 2018)

Any community that still unironically mentions gamergate 3 years after it's dead and gone. That shit was a massive slapfight that went nowhere and now that it's over there are still a ridiculously large group of people that are still clinging to its corpse. Especially the anti side, they're literally trying to throw it up like it's still happening so they can get attention


----------



## TheClorax (May 8, 2018)

Reddit.


----------



## AnOminous (May 8, 2018)

It really depends on whether you mean shut the forum down or put every single person in it into a gas chamber.

I'm at a loss as to us, since NOOOOOOOL would probably benefit from moving on with his life to something else, but as to the latter, the world would be vastly improved by gassing every single person on resetera, however they capitalize it.


----------



## Red Hood (May 8, 2018)

Anyone encouraging self-diagnosis or fat positivism. They cause more damage than they can know.


----------



## drtoboggan (May 8, 2018)

Tumblr. All of it.


----------



## Curt Sibling (May 8, 2018)

Always the bronies. Total eradication.


----------



## 2 litre soda (May 9, 2018)

Twitter.

Then maybe people would have to do some real journalism, rather than sitting on a computer all day, finding a couple snarky quotes that agree with the story they already wrote. And, of course, the explosion from the narcissists suddenly denied their supply would be a thing of beauty to watch...


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Nov 28, 2018)

gas all the redditors


----------



## Vyxenn (Nov 28, 2018)

I'd put an end to the closing logo bullshit.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Nov 28, 2018)

ResetEra and Waypoint, without a doubt. They're so similar that I think they can be classified as one online community.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Nov 28, 2018)

If I only get to pick one Reddit community, /r/ChapoTrapHouse.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Nov 28, 2018)

gofundme, so many scams and fucking stupid requests on that site that I think it might actually improve quality of life if it disappeared


----------



## chunkygoth (Nov 28, 2018)

makeup gurus and also makeup guru stan channels.


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 28, 2018)

I'd probably legit take down KF


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Nov 28, 2018)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> If I only get to pick one Reddit community, /r/ChapoTrapHouse.



Honestly they're not different than the rest of reddit.  I don't think I could just pick one reddit community.  They're all the same at this point after the admins worked behind the scenes banning, shadowbanning, algorithm fuckery (what's the real reason they're hiding upvote/downvote totals?  Take a guess), putting mods they like into the big subreddits, straight-out preventing political subreddits they don't like from hitting the front page (the_donald, while letting literal communist and socialist subreddits get away with the exact same thing) and even actually running subreddits under alt accounts (remember, they've admitted to faking posts and users when they started the site and they falsely accused voat of doing the same thing--you think they didn't make mod accounts?).


----------



## drain (Nov 28, 2018)

furries


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Nov 28, 2018)

Child pornographers and those who defend them.


----------



## Changeofheart (Nov 29, 2018)

ResetEra is way too dangerous to be ignored.


----------



## kyle2252 (Nov 29, 2018)

Tumblr. The answer is always Tumblr.

This is one of my favorite videos


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 30, 2018)

chunkygoth said:


> makeup gurus and also makeup guru stan channels.



Toy channels run by parents who more than likelu beat the shit out of their kids.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Nov 30, 2018)

/r9k/


----------



## Coelacanth (Dec 1, 2018)

It would be a tough choice, but I'd have to say tumblr. It was mostly the sjw tumblr community that invaded the fandoms I used to be a part of and turned them into shitholes. It might not reverse the damage that has been done, but it would get rid of the source, at least.


----------



## Apocalypso (Dec 1, 2018)

Social media. You wanna make social friends, then get your fucking asses out of your basement, put down your fucking phone, and talk to real people in the real world.


----------



## Xanax (Dec 1, 2018)

Facebook. Send India back to the dark ages in one fell swoop.

Actually, I've just remembered Tumblr exists and I'd like to change my answer.


----------



## TokiBun (Dec 1, 2018)

It would be impossible but basically tumblr. There's no saving most of it now.


----------



## Shokew (Dec 1, 2018)

Whatever online community that though naming a movie "Cooties" was a good idea is definitely on my list of something that could use a good nuking!

I'd also like to reinforce taking down the following, due to how much cancer tends to populate these areas in place of discussion that's actually worth a damn: *Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr, Reddit,  and definitely 4/8/whatever-chan.
*
Getting rid of *IMDB* and *Rotten Tomatoes* could go a long way in improving discussions worth a damn on things that don't matter (as much as we like them to), also. That, and all these sites have outlived their purpose, due to how coddled and slowly censored they're all becoming. It's for the best with how things are going...


----------



## BeanBidan (Dec 1, 2018)

3am challenge community. I fucking hate those dweebs


----------



## KO 864 (Dec 1, 2018)

The indel website. Maybe they'd improve without an echo chamber


----------



## Penultimo (Dec 1, 2018)

The Flat earth society. The times where they were considered funny or cringy are long gone, nowadays their existence is downright pointless.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 2, 2018)

BeanBidan said:


> 3am challenge community. I fucking hate those dweebs



people who think ouija and tarot cards are real


----------



## BeanBidan (Dec 2, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> people who think ouija and tarot cards are real


tfw it's my sisters who believe that shit. and all i believe in is death.


----------



## Zaragoza (Dec 2, 2018)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> If I only get to pick one Reddit community, /r/ChapoTrapHouse.


Absolutely, they are such insufferable faggots.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Dec 2, 2018)

Facebook employees, staff, and investors.

Can't use my one wish to get rid of Facebook directly so we have to be clever.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 2, 2018)

All the sick fucks behind those abhorrent Spider-Man/Elsa videos full of gore, shit, and abducted children.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 2, 2018)

rEddit


----------



## Mr Metron666 (Jan 25, 2021)

All of the big SJW communities on Reddit. Namely ShitRedditSays & it's "SRS Fempire", AgainstHateSubbreddits, Gamerghazi, BreadTube & it's orbiters, ForwardsFromKlandma & probaly BestOfOutrageCulture.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Aug 22, 2021)

Ferzu. That cancer of a 'dating' site is like Furry Tumblr meets Twitter and is filled with shit-posting furry troons trying to form hugboxes for their degenerate behavior. It would genuinely do the world a favor if it were purged and the users 41% themselves as their only social lifeline crumbles around them and they are forced to go outside for a change.


----------

